# Can you you put gripe water in formula?



## CLH_X3

I was going to give her gripe water after her forumla tonight but thought it might be easier to add a little to her formula .. 

Also can you give infocal before a feed and gripe water after/in the feed ? 

Thanks


----------



## bigbetty

We always did - she wouldn't take it off a spoon or syringe. Sometimes I put it in a little cooled boiled water too.

Edit - sorry I'm talking about the gripe water, we've never used infacol x


----------



## xcharx

I don't use infacol but I do put gripe water in her formula :) x


----------



## Lara310809

I don't remember about infacol, but you can definitely add gripe water to the formula; that'w how we did it... although it never worked for my LO :dohh:


----------



## CLH_X3

Thanks! 

I know my LO hates the taste of it and I don't really want to make her more awake when giving it to her ... 

I think il just add abit to her formula then :)


----------



## kandbumpx

I used to use gripe water in her formula :)

Odd time I did use infacol as well as gripe water, but I wouldn't recommend it tbh - Made her quite sicki, but every LO is different, so thats up to you.


----------



## kmumtobe

My lo guzzles gripe water from a syringe, and lactulose.. Dont think he's going to be fussy when it comes to weaning! Good to know you can add to formula tho, easier x


----------



## Libra Mariah

I read the directions on my Gripe water box and it specifficalky says you can mix it with formula. I don't though because sometimes Layla doesn't finnish her bottles, therefore she wouldn't be getting the full dose.


----------



## Blue_bear

I asked my HV about using infacol before and gripe water after and she said no....

Good to know i can add gripe water to formula, although LO quite likes the taste, especially the boots apple flavour one.


----------



## Mooshie

Ive been using infacol before a feed and gripe water in formula. I have friends who do the same.

My HV and GP said it was fine. My baby also has baby gaviscon in his formula and the pharmacist told me it was fine to use all together.


----------



## Tor

We have occasionally used infacol before and griipe water after feed as recommended by my GP. He didn't seem to need it though so we just use infacol now.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I have used both seperately not together. I used infacol up till she was 1 month old and then moved onto gripe water. I found both just as effective as the other. And yeah I did put gripe water in with the formula :) x


----------



## tu123

I put infacol in the formula. LO never took it frm a syringe. It distressed her too much. Never stopped doing it. it is an inert substance. it doesnt turn into a nasty when you mix it with the mik.


----------



## MiissMuffet

i added infacol into formula


----------



## Divinebeauty

I added infacol to formula, my Lo is fussy and wouldn't take it otherwise. 

I think if you add it to the formula, then you dont give it to them after the feed or anything, I am not entirely sure though, I know it says don't give more than 6 x daily. So if you add into bottles just make sure you don't go over the daily amount! xx

Another good one to use, depending where you are from, that I found more useful than infacol, is oval drops. They taste like a cool mint and LO would take that from a syringe no problem!! She wasn't interested in the orange flavor in infacol at the time!


----------

